# New Bike - narrowed down to four options



## radin10 (May 22, 2016)

Hey everyone,

First time poster, so I hope this is the right place. I'm looking to get a hybrid bike. I tried out a bunch of different bikes yesterday. Seeing as I've only ever had department store mountain bikes, each one has felt pretty amazing. The bike will be used to commute to work (only a 30 min walk), to bike for leisure, and maybe the occasional longer ride (couple of hours).

I've managed to narrow it down, and would really appreciate any feedback/advice:

Trek 7.2 FX ($600 Can)
Trek 7.3 FX ($750 Can)
Urbanite Market v2 ($799 Can)
Norco VFR 6 ($580 Can)

The Urbanite Market is local, I think, and I haven't been able to find any reviews online. 

At the moment, I think I'm leaning towards the Trek 7.2 FX

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

radin10 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First time poster, so I hope this is the right place. I'm looking to get a hybrid bike. I tried out a bunch of different bikes yesterday. Seeing as I've only ever had department store mountain bikes, each one has felt pretty amazing. The bike will be used to commute to work (only a 30 min walk), to bike for leisure, and maybe the occasional longer ride (couple of hours).
> 
> ...


You are going to get a lot of votes for drop bar road bikes, including mine... Haha. It's a road bike forum.... That said, if you plan on long rides you will really appreciate the different hand positions and the ability to begin the drops in headwinds... A bike with a little wider tire like a cross or gravel bike will most everything you want.


----------



## radin10 (May 22, 2016)

That's how much of a beginner I am haha. Sorry for the post and thanks for the reply!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

radin10 said:


> That's how much of a beginner I am haha. Sorry for the post and thanks for the reply!


Post is absolutely welcome! Just pointing out the bias you will get, including mine! Haha! Sorry I can't be more useful... I don't know those bikes.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> Post is absolutely welcome! Just pointing out the bias you will get, including mine! Haha! Sorry I can't be more useful... I don't know those bikes.


I agree. Your posts are welcome. OP your initial reasoning for wanting a hybrid is excellent. You started to lose me when you stated that you may do occasional longer rides that would last a couple of hours. A hybrid is typically not very comfortable for such long rides. This is where the drop bars come into play. The hybrids that you chose are all excellent though. If you are not going to hit trails than there is no need for the suspension fork. I think that you are on the right track.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Get the one (assuming you gave it a test ride) that will get you up at 4am to wipe it down with baby wipes.....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The Trek FX series are good choices and IMHO, one of Trek's better efforts. Another very good hybrid you should take a look at is the Cannondale Quick series.

I will dissent with others here about hybrids. Hybrids are great all around bikes if you prefer straight or riser bars, a more upright position, commute on city streets with unavoidable mega-potholes or occasionally ride dirt trails.

Road bars do give you more hand positions, but then again, you can always attach bar ends to a hybrid to give you more hand positions as well.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

A half hour walk it only about two miles. Especially if it's in the city where you need to look around, a hybrid should be perfect. I wouldn't spend much money on it......tires are what makes the ride and hybrid riding doesn't stress out components much so as long as not total crap anything will work. Just make sure you feel comfortable.

Generally one of two things happen to people who buy hybrids.
1. They quite cycling
2. They get into cycling and get a road bike.

But even if you fall into category 2 it's always good to have a hybrid around for grocery runs, casual rides or whatever and use the road bike for your 'real riding'. So I wouldn't worry about getting a hybrid even if eventually you want something more as far as performance goes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A half hour walk it only about two miles. Especially if it's in the city where you need to look around, a hybrid should be perfect. I wouldn't spend much money on it......tires are what makes the ride and hybrid riding doesn't stress out components much so as long as not total crap anything will work. Just make sure you feel comfortable.
> 
> Generally one of two things happen to people who buy hybrids.
> 1. They quite cycling
> ...



I fall into category 2. My first bike was a hybrid. Then I got a road bike, another road bike, a mountain bike, another mountain bike, sold one of the road and one of the mountain bikes, bought another mountain bike, a steel touring bike and finally my latest road bike.

After all that, I still have and use my hybrid. It is great for slower rides where I want a little more of a workout and also great for mixed rides involving some dirt paths that are a bit harsh for my road bike. It has a light Headshok front suspension which is nice.

So now the OP knows what might happen.


----------

